# Tresspasser / Thief Stephens County / Toccoa area



## Captain Claptrap (Mar 26, 2016)

This person trespassed and is suspect in a theft off my property. Just thinking it is possible someone might recognize him and help the cause. Anybody recognize him? This was within 1 mile of Currahee club. 

The date in the image is accurate except 2014 should be 2016.






[br]


----------



## thc_clubPres (Mar 26, 2016)

looks like Kevin Bacon. hope you catch him


----------



## chris41081 (Mar 26, 2016)

Good luck, hope you catch him. Looks like he has a trail cam in his hand in the first pic. I really hate thieves.


----------



## Captain Claptrap (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes, a trail cam was stolen, but I guess he didn't see this one.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 26, 2016)

lookin at the sores on his face and the way his face looks a little sunk in I'm betting he's a TWEAKER


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 27, 2016)

Good observation there and more than likely agree on the Tweaking.  I hope you nail him big time!  This is rampant here as I have been here less than two years and stolen from many more time than the years I have been here already!!!! good luck!  Show the pic around town and it should be easy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2016)

A few other things that I noticed in your photos is the fact that he does have a trail camera in his right hand in one photo and in the other photo, he has a cellphone in his right hand which appears to be a Verizon LG Flip Phone (which is not used very much any more).  That tells me that he is right-handed.  The second thing that stands out is the fact that he put on his sun-glasses during the time between the first photo and the second photo.  So his eyesight must be somewhat normal because he obviously doesn't wear any glasses to see in the woods.  I see that he is wearing a fairly "heavy-duty" jacket and pants as he traveled through the property.  I didn't realize that it was that cold last Wednesday BUT in your area, it might have been so the heavier clothing was needed that day.  Another thing is the fact that he is wearing a very much MIS-MATCHED camo pattern jacket versus the pants.  If you should see someone about town with this obvious difference, it would stand out a lot more than normal, especially while he would most likely be wearing that type of "well-worn" identifiable cap.  You do have two photos and the first does show his face fairy well as it appears to have several "pock-marked" places on it which could be from over-exposure to the sun OR also could be from using "Meth" as that will cause similar effects as well.  Between these two photos, somebody should be able to easily identify this person.  

Since the woods are now growing back a lot of green leaves etc, it is much harder to spot a trail camera now as opposed to a couple of months ago.  That is to your advantage.  I currently have 23 trail cameras in service 24/7/365 and I have multiple set-ups where there are cameras that are facing another camera that is facing another camera that is facing another camera.  I learned several years ago to do this if you really want to capture everything that is traveling through your property.  Several of my cameras have the "TRU-BARK" camo pattern and they blend in with the trees and are very hard to see from 25-30 feet away even if you know exactly which tree it is located. 

I hope that you can identify and catch this person that is trespassing on your property and be able to prosecute them and also get your goods back as well.  OH, did I mention that I HATE A THIEF !!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like he has ageing spots on his face. At first i thought he was younger but he looks 60's in pic two. Maybe you can nab him turkey hunting your land, good luck.


----------



## Captain Claptrap (Mar 28, 2016)

*Update*

We filed a report with the Sheriff's office. They said that if found he would be facing 2 misdemeanors (1 trespass, 1 theft by taking). I called DNR, but was told that they can't do anything unless he was hunting on my property? I was confused about that because the consensus seemed to be unanimous about DNR being the primary go-to for this issue... Maybe I need to try to talk to someone else.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2016)

From this great website I have learned DNR = Game violations
                                                               Sheriff= Tresspassing


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Good luck!  Bust his punk CensoredCensoredCensored.


----------



## Broken Tine (Feb 15, 2017)

Ever an update to this?  
They ever find out who the perp was?


----------



## 95g atl (May 1, 2017)

Broken Tine said:


> Ever an update to this?
> They ever find out who the perp was?


----------



## Captain Claptrap (Sep 1, 2017)

Never heard back from the sheriff. I'm thinking I should have taken the pics to the local pawn shops back when it happened....


----------

